# Albino Love!



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

My baby Milton is an albino, and sweet as pie. He is smart, adventurous, and soooooo dang cute! I've read a few times on here of people saying albinos are wonderful, and if they are anything like Milton I'd have to agree! 
I post pictures of them on Facebook CONSTANTLY and people are always saying how cute Penny is, and a lot of people say Milton is scary looking. Does anyone else see the discrimination that albinos get? 
I'd love to hear if anyone else has some great experiences with albinos. 

Today I was late getting home and took Milton out as soon as I got there for his playpen time. He reminded me why I always change out of my work shirt and wash all my perfume off. My silk shirt and my wrist both have a few tiny teeth marks from my silly baby getting to know them :lol:


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm kinda guilty of it myself, to an extent. The red eyes give me the creeps, and I don't know why. I'm not opposed to red-eyes as much as I used to be, but it takes time. It's not just albinos, it's anything with red eyes.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't have a particular preference either way with mammals - but I do love variations on the albino gene in reptiles and amphibians. I often get comments about some of my snakes being creepy for their red eyes – come on, the snake is entirely pink! How is that scary? My hedgie Winston doesn't get as much love, and he's not even albino. He's just got white fur and light eyes, but he still looks too "albino" for some people's tastes. I love them all the same. Winston gets some wonderfully grumpy faced photos.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwww I love the albinos! Nancy on the forum adores albinos!!!!


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a rescued albino rabbit while I was in college. I had her longer than most of my rescues, since no one wanted to take a rabbit with red eyes. If I could have kept her, I would have. She was a sweety! My roommate was creeped out by her as well. I didn't get it. She was just a rabbit, and a nice one.


----------



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I love albinos! I think they're super cute with the white quills and pink nose  I used to find them a bit creepy, but then I noticed that many of them have pinky eyes, not crimson, and that made them look a little more friendly lol!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

In my eyes they're all animals to love, no matter the color! I feel badly for the little guys getting passed over or judged as not good pets because they look different! No little face is scary! I loveeeee that photo, so cute! 
Milton is soooo cute, pink eyes and all, and I hate the thought of babies like him being overlooked for traditional hedgie cuteness.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The eyes aren't even "red" unless you're taking photos with a flash. In person they're a lovely rose pink color. We have two albino girls and they are the SWEETEST hedgehogs. Delilah, who currently is in her nest with 2-week-old babies, is the single most relaxed mother we've ever had. She doesn't get the least bit upset by us nearby, or reaching into the nest, and she's let us handle the babies from day one without being bothered by it. She also is a first-time mom who was willing to foster a baby from our older girl, Plumeria, who didn't want to take care of her last litter (and is being retired). When she's not in "mama mode", Delilah is one of our two best "hedgehog ambassadors", along with Anubis. She doesn't react at all to anyone and is perfectly fine being handled by complete strangers, in any situation. Delilah is Nick's "special" hedgehog out of our whole herd.

Our other albino girl, Siren, is very similar in temperament. She's blind (or mostly blind) in one eye because of a quill poke as a baby that left scar tissue, so one of her eyes is more of a milky, washed-out pink color. She was at the vet at 5 weeks old having her eye examined, being poked and prodded, and she had no complaints at all. She's a complete cuddlebug like Delilah is. They were both born here, though they're not related.

I can't help but roll my eyes (privately) when people contact us for babies, wanting to focus on temperament, but then they specifically say, "Anything but albino." Albinos have the BEST temperaments, 95% of the time.


----------



## heyimaddie (Jan 20, 2013)

My two babies are both Albinos! My brother's, Spartacus, is an albino and so is Acantha. They're the sweetest things ever. I love them so much.
I hate that they're discriminated against. Where I live, albino colorings are considered evil due to religion (it's weird). So I'm constantly watching out for people. I took her into petsmart one day and she was crossed by people. They're just as cute as normal colorings, though.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

heyimaddie said:


> I hate that they're discriminated against. Where I live, albino colorings are considered evil due to religion (it's weird). So I'm constantly watching out for people. I took her into petsmart one day and she was crossed by people. They're just as cute as normal colorings, though.


In Texas? :shock:


----------



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

I won't lie that I find Albino's to be not as cute, at least in photos as regular hedgies, but when it comes down to it, I want a hedgie with a good temperament and if the one that happens to call to me when I got to pick it out is albino I will gladly take that! I'm not looking for cute, I'm looking for a hedgehog that had the potential for being a social sweetie pie! One of my best friends has an albino guinea pig & a "normal" GP, & she says she favor the normal one for looks, but theres no denying that the albino is a million times sweeter and funner to love.


----------



## heyimaddie (Jan 20, 2013)

SouthernSweet said:


> In Texas? :shock:


In deep deep DEEEEP South Texas; right on the bottom tip of Texas. Catholicism is everywhere. They freak out about everything. But most people my age and the cooler adults are okay with them.


----------



## Twisted Angel (Dec 21, 2009)

I do find that I prefer non-albino hedgies aesthetically, but thats only because I ADORE little bandit racoon masks.... and albinos don't have them. Albinos are cute in their own right, though, and certainly not "creepy" or scary.

I have to admit that hairless animals creep me out (baby rodents, hairless cats, hairless rats/hamsters/guinea pigs, etc). And baby birds before they get their feathers. But albino hedgies? Not so much.


----------

